# الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل بليسب (ض )وجدولة وترقيم النقاط فى الاوتوكاد(تعريب الليسب)



## e_ m (20 يونيو 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق ض.rar
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يوجد بالمرفقات ليسب ض 
وملف بى دى اف شرح لليسب وطريقة استخدامه 
الذى يقوم بعمل الاتى :-
1- ترقيم النقاط 
2- اخراجها فى صورة جدول على الاوتوكاد 
3- تصديرها الى ملف خارجى يفتح بواسطة الnotepad او الاكسل بها احداثيات النقاط بارقمها 
يفيد هذا الليسب تحويل الاحداثيات الى التوتال استيشن 
وجزاكم الله خيرا وصلى اللهم وبارك على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## كبل (20 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (21 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## عزت محروس (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (22 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## mostafammy (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## e_ m (9 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## omarjber (9 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## جلوبال (1 سبتمبر 2012)

فين ياباشا اللسب مش لاقيه


----------



## e_ m (4 سبتمبر 2012)

الليسب فوق الشرح يااخ جلوبال ض .rar


----------



## tbuly (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mahmoud_nour (14 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## elfares (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alkahir (23 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز​


----------



## ابويوسف مساح (23 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## tetos (5 فبراير 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (6 فبراير 2013)

اية الحلاوة دى​


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (6 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## القافله (7 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## hemababa21 (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا كتير بس اليسب مش ظاهر


----------



## meetohamode (9 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم شكراا على كل ماهو جدبد


----------



## kal31 (22 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيل يا أخي العزيز


----------



## abd-elhamed (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## essa-92 (23 أغسطس 2013)

اولا شكرا ثانيا اريد معرفه كيفية تحويل الملف txtالى sdr وشكرا


----------



## محمد فرزات (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mostafa251178 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

سبحان الله


----------



## عبدالهادي علي سيدي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

كيفيه كتابه الامر لاستعمال اللسيب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (30 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## حسن احمد (31 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## e_ m (24 يناير 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoKBkjFw360


----------



## sameh_majeed (2 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم. اشكركم على المجهود الكبير في صناعه مثل هذه الاداة المفيده - لكن لكي يتم نشر اكبر فائده ارجو اعاده تسميه الاداة باللغه الانكليزيه - حتى نتجاوز مرحله تنصيب خطوط العربي على الاوتوكاد و مشاكلها- حيث اني استخدم وندوز 8 بنسخه 64 بت و هذا النسخه جديده و ما زلت اعاني مشاكل في اللغه العربيه - و هذا الاداة المفيده واحده من مشاكلي مع اللغه العربيه حيث ان حرف ( ض) غير معرف لا في الوندوز ولا في الاوتكاد - لكني استخدم غيرها الكثير من اللسبات المفيده و القويه بدون مشاكل بسبب كونها مكتوبه باللغه الاصليه الانكليزيه- 
اشكر تحملكم لي و الله من وراء القصد


----------



## e_ m (4 فبراير 2014)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على النصيحة والليسب موجود باللغة الانجليزية وشرحه وقد ارفقتهما لك الليسب والشرح 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQtwIwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D82MGD2FJk1Q&ei=_6bwUpHIGIHZtAaXkoH4Cw&usg=AFQjCNFCGmGlm8XGh3pbqJgIhCLbiPrxVg‫


----------



## walied tawfek (19 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد رواقه (22 يناير 2015)

thanks ------------


----------



## محمد رواقه (22 يناير 2015)

مشكور وجزاك الله الخير ---------


----------



## Mmostafa (23 فبراير 2015)

جراك الله خير


----------



## adnan09090 (12 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## masry_151 (30 أغسطس 2016)

الليسب فاضي ياريت تحمله مرة ثانية


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (30 أغسطس 2016)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف


بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## moh mora (31 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور اخ / محمد الطيب هل يوجد نفس الليسب بالانجليزية


----------



## moh mora (31 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور اخ محمد الطيب هل يوجد نفس الليسب بالانجليزية


----------



## م/محمد على (3 سبتمبر 2016)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hassan.algabry (6 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## e_ m (7 سبتمبر 2016)

*نعم يوجد اخى الحبيب وقدارفقته من قبل فراجع هذا الرابط*



moh mora قال:


> مشكور اخ محمد الطيب هل يوجد نفس الليسب بالانجليزية



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t332720-4.html


----------



## احمد برقاوي (10 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (15 سبتمبر 2016)

مشكور


----------

